# Rocket Mass Heater.



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

I heat my house with wood but the lower rooms of my house stay cool. I want to build a rocket mass heater to heat the lower bedrooms. I want to add an exchanger tube to run warm water through a heat excahanger from an RV baseboard heater. 


I have the drums and pipe tp make all this but Im leary about Cob. Im not sure haw to use it. I would like to use concrete to make my heat sink. I was also told my exhaust had to be run out of the side of the house horizontally. I want to build one out in my shicken house and get it perfected then build another one inside the lower part of the house. I had a pipe and made a simple rocket stove for the camp area behind the house. I also used the same thing to make a water heater to warm up a camp shower. Has anyone here built a mass heater.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Here is a thread in another forum that discusses RMH extensively. If you read the whole thread before you post many of your questions will be answered.

http://www.permies.com/permaculture-forums/1078_0/alternative-energy/rocket-stove-and-butt-warmer


----------



## JordanW (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been really interested in building a rocket stove. I would love to hear how yours works out.


----------

